# FIGHTING HAMSTERS PLEASE HELP



## RebeccaR (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi!
I just yesterday got two Robo dwarf hamsters...not sure weather both male or female but they are definitely both the same sex.
They were both caged together at the pet store (Pets at Home [usually great with there pets]) and I was advised that they have been since birth.
I had two Chinese dwarfs in the past, both male. Long story short one ended up eating the other one.

Now, I was only going to get one hamster to prevent the same thing happening again as it was awful but because they had been together since birth I felt awful separating them.

I have only had them for 24 hours and have caught them fighting twice. The fights are only brief because I tap on the cage to stop them but because of what has happened in the past im scared because I don't want the same to happen again.

Most of the time they are good together and 'cuddle' and follow each other around their cage.

Is the fighting just play fighting or is it more territorial? Like I said they have been together since birth and will do all I can to keep them together and only use separating as an absolute last resort!
Please help.
How do I prevent the fighting?
Why are they fighting?
Is one hamster is squeling does that mean the other is intentionally hurting the other and NOT playing?


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Robo's can live together under the right circumstances.

There is a chance that they are just reorganising who is in charge, with it being a new environment. Keep a close eye on them, any sign of blood or scratches and cuts no matter how small and I would be considering separating them straight away.

What amount of space do they have? How big is the cage?

Is it all one level, or are there compartments divided by tubes and platforms? Have you got two of everything? Two wheels, two food bowls, two sleeping areas, two water bottles? It's usually advised to have one of everything for each hamster, this prevents and territorial spats over who gets to use what, and also stops one hamster from preventing the other from accessing important resources.

Edited to add having a cage made up of small compartments separated by tubes or levels can cause fights, when housing a pair, a large cage all on one level is recommended.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Squealing is never play.

Separate them now.
Pet store hamsters seldom get on together and its better to separate them sooner rather than later as fights only get worse. 
If they draw blood then its only a matter of time till you wake up to a dead hamster, but if they draw blood its got too far and they should be separated before this even happens.


----------



## WrabbitHerder (Sep 14, 2015)

Just separate, its not really often that this works out and i know of many instances were one hamster eventually killed the other. (A family members hamster partially ate the other hamster :/ ) x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I was always told Chinese hamsters are to be kept alone!!
As with Syrians.
Agree with other posters, and just because they are dwarf hamsters doesn't mean they need a small cage. They have to have at least a floor space of 70cm x 45cm single level.


----------



## RebeccaR (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys!
Yes, the cage is quite large for a hamster cage with different floors/sections and tubes etc.
They also have two of everything.

They haven't had any fights since I posted and ive been keeping a good eye on them. But, i am going to separate, as much as i don't want to its unfair on the hamsters if there not getting along,


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

The different floors / sections give them things to be territorial over, it's not unheard of for one hamster to restrict the other to a single compartment or to fight when the other decides to invade an area he decides belongs to him .

It's best to have the cage all on one level with no tubes to fight over.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Single cage no levels as catpud has said!


----------



## RebeccaR (Dec 3, 2015)

One has been spending a lot of it's awake time in the tube so I think that definitely has to go until I get a second cage on Monday...until then ill remove the second level so that they are just in one large single area. Hopefully then they'll make it through the weekend without any fights. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

a plastic tub with air holes drilled in the roof will help if you need a very temporary cage. 

Scatter feed dont feed in bowls and if you can add another waterbottle to try to keep things they can squabble over to a minimum.


----------

